# The NRA Convention is in my city.



## newGuy12 (May 15, 2008)

The NRA Convention is going to be in my city this year!
http://www.nraam.org/
So of course I am excited to go, because it will be convenient.  There are already signs of "big wigs" around -- added security and fancy vehicles going around.

I hope to be in attendance for "Terrible Ted" Nugent's speech on Sunday:
http://www.nraam.org/events/united.asp
I am a fan of his music -- Especially "Double Live Gonzo", and I know that he is a real guy -- righteous through and through.  The NRA has a good man with Ted Nugent!


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

It should be fun as always enjoy.


----------



## Nolerama (May 15, 2008)

I don't like owning a firearm, but that's my personal choice. I did go to the NRA convention in STL and found it very informative and enlightening. There were some morons out there acting like they wanted to shoot the world down, but most of the people I met were just friendly ordinary citizens who supported their right to bear arms.

But I did have one problem: baby pink and baby blue AK-47s for the kiddies. It seems kinda... I dunno... overboard.

Have fun at the convention.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 15, 2008)

Well it's always the same.

Anytime the news shows up, they never interview the old dude in a wheelchair who's been shooting since he was a kid and loves that pistols let him keep doing it even in the chair.

They never interview the battered ex girlfriend/wife looking to protect herself from a stalking ex who's violated a restraining order.

They never interview just the regular, proud Americans doing no more than exercising their civil rights peacefully.

They always, but ALWAYS have to pick the ones in camo, with shaven heads, maybe a swastika here or there if they're lucky to get some camera time with that, doing the whole inbred angry blaming of the government for (insert issue here) and their statements quickly degenerate from there into sedition.

But THOSE are the ONLY ones the news'll pick. It's the rules, you see.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 15, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> But THOSE are the ONLY ones the news'll pick. It's the rules, you see.



If your job depended on getting people to watch your show, would YOU interview the boring people?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 15, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> If your job depended on getting people to watch your show, would YOU interview the boring people?


 
No, but if my media corporation's agenda was to demonize a sect of society that it is politically correct to hate, I WOULD pick the nuts and avoid the real representatives and then pass it off as "journalism"..


----------



## newGuy12 (May 15, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> I don't like owning a firearm, but that's my personal choice. I did go to the NRA convention in STL and found it very informative and enlightening.



I don't own a firearm either, because I do not want any chance of having an accident happen that would be my fault.  I am very paranoid about OWNING a firearm, so I do not.

That being said, I have gone to the rifle ranges (both indoors and outdoors), and, under the condition that there were COMPETENT shooters around who OBSERVED GOOD RANGE PROCEDURES, I also shot some firearms, mostly the .22 pistol and the .45 calibre pistol -- yes, a real Colt 45.

That is good fun, much like meditation, I think.  But I never shoot with those folks who just wish to drink beer and start shooting.  No.  I never do anything like that. 



Andy Moynihan said:


> No, but if my media corporation's agenda was to demonize a sect of society that it is politically correct to hate, I WOULD pick the nuts and avoid the real representatives and then pass it off as "journalism"..


You can never trust what you see on the tv, or read in some magazine or newspapers.

I also like to see the crowd there.  There are interesting people.  I like various kinds of people, even "extreme personality" types.  I find them interesting.  I'm not much on crowds, but if there is some particularly interesting thing going on, then I like to join in. 

Mr. Nugent, though, he alone is worth going for.  He is a real guy.  He hunts for food, he never buys meat in the store!  He lives in harmony with Nature in this way.  He also speaks very clearly, none of this political nonsense.  He never tries to "spin" anything or mix words!


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 15, 2008)

Pitty. I'm an NRA Endowed member but no time to go!

Newguy, how do you drive a car if you don't trust yourself? Handling a firearm is far far easier than driving a car.

If you get competent instruction, you can own and shoot any good firearm without risk of injury to you or others. Just obey the 4 rules.

RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED

RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY 

RULE III: KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET

RULE IV: BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET

You can find these and much more at http://www.thefiringline.com/ and other firearms related forums.

Deaf


----------



## newGuy12 (May 15, 2008)

Oh, yes.  I have received instruction from a competent shooter.  I at one time owned a Ruger .22 calibre pistol that was designed for target shooting.  The Instructor told me that I shot well with it.  I followed his directions exactly, to sight the weapon and then slowly squeeze the trigger, slowly, not anticipating the report. 

I was able to have a tight shot group, shooting the paper target. 

Now, my brother is a proud member of the NRA, and even has a concealed carry permit.  He even took his pistol to our Mother's Day get together.  I don't see why he would need it there, but he did.  To each his own.  He owns several guns, including a rifle and a shotgun.  He does not hunt, but owns these for protection.  Again, this makes him feel safe.  He does not practice the Martial Arts.  

He has a dog that is VERY territorial.  Once anyone enters the house, crossing the threshold of the doorway, look out, that dog is very mean, all of a sudden, the hair standing on the back!  Teeth bared and so forth.

But I am a peaceable person, not contentious, and would not be able to shoot at a human being, even if attacked.  I also fear some mishap, if some child happened upon it.  That is too much for me to worry about.  You see, if someone invades the house, I will give them good *TKD*, no joking!  I was taught by a great Teacher!   If they kill me instead, its okay -- I have no dependents, no children, no wife, and feel assured that I am ready to die if need be.  I don't cherish this life so much.  This world is not to my liking, I despise it. 

Now, many people hunt for food in my state -- in the outlying rural areas.  They do not hunt only for sport, but also to feed their family, as Ted Nugent mentions in his talks.  I have eaten jerky made of deer meat, its very good.  It is honorable to kill game to eat it.  Much more honorable than to purchase it from a grocery store. 

So, I am very glad that we can own guns.  It keeps the government from getting too many ideas about some kind of dictatorship.  This is the most important reason for them, in my estimation. 

Hehe -- I had occasion to drive by the convention center tonight, and I saw many well dressed people walking about -- I reckon that they are the "first wave" of the attendees?  In any event, they looked more like business people than hunters to me.  Very classy.

It will be an interesting event, I am sure.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 15, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> But I am a peaceable person, not contentious, and would not be able to shoot at a human being, even if attacked. I also fear some mishap, if some child happened upon it. That is too much for me to worry about. You see, if someone invades the house, I will give them good *TKD*, no joking! I was taught by a great Teacher! If they kill me instead, its okay -- I have no dependents, no children, no wife, and feel assured that I am ready to die if need be. I don't cherish this life so much. This world is not to my liking, I despise it.


 
oh boy...


----------



## newGuy12 (May 17, 2008)

Well, it was a good day for it.  A buddy went with me.  We are both now official members of the NRA.  They had many guns there, even 50 cal guns. 

We saw Ted Nugent, Drill SGT Ramey, and Matt Serra.  No, we did not try to goad Matt Serra into a fight!  Hahahahaha!  He is a really nice guy!  He's a real cut up!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 17, 2008)

good for you.  

I saw some pictures that a member on another forum posted, wish I could have gone.


----------



## newGuy12 (May 17, 2008)

Its been quite an interesting weekend so far, and of course it is not over -- Mr. Nugent speaks tomorrow at 12:30, and everyone can come.  I am looking forward to it.

Also, I now realize how incredibly superficial my understanding of these firearms are.  There is such a myriad of different designs.  Its mind boggling.  I finally got ahold of my brother.  He of course was at the show, but his cell phone was charging.  

I am what is called a "died in the wool" member of the Democrat Party -- I hold that ideology close,  and my brother is a staunch member of the Republican Party.  So, I told my brother, "Well, on St Patrick's Day, everyone is Irish, and when the NRA comes to town, everyone is a Republican!"  Haha!  He laughed, but I was able to see the Goodness of The Right Wing today -- they are the bastion of support for these Rights, so I was able to open my mind in this way.

Now, also, I am going to make arrangements with my buddy to get away from the city for camping.  I am a "city boy" kind of guy who does not take camping for granted.  It is a special treat for me.  My buddy has family in a rural area.  You cannot discharge a firearm in the city limits.  It is a citable offense, but where his family lives, there is no prohibition, you can shoot weapons on private property.  Of course, you must make absolutely sure that there is a backdrop to catch the rounds, and diligence and care must be uppermost in your mind, but my friend is well acquainted with how these things are done. 

It has been at least 5 years since I have been camping, and life is too short to not have that experience.  It is very refreshing to get away from the light pollution of the city, to see the stars.  Leave the cell phones at home.  Leave the computers and all of that at home.  Get away to the countryside and pitch a tent!  This is good for the soul!!!

Yes, we had a big time of it!  We must have walked a couple miles during the day.


----------



## terryl965 (May 17, 2008)

So are you going to buy a gun now?


----------



## newGuy12 (May 17, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> So are you going to buy a gun now?


No.  But I am not well suited to own a firearm.  If there were a firearm on these premises, it would be locked down and secured -- tight!  This would be to avoid any possibility of an accident.  This is not negotiable for me.

So, this would then remove any chance of it being of use for self defense.  After all, if someone invades the house, I cannot be fumbling about with the lock(s) on the firearm in order to prepare it, all the while having my fine motor skills affected by adrenaline.  It is useless, as you can see.

Also, I do not hunt.  I live in the city and only get away to rural lands every so often.  I do have many friends who will allow me to fire their weapons.

Also, people of course should not scoff too loudly.  I do not boast about being a good Student.  Everyone knows this.  I do not go on and on about what a good fighter I am.  That is not the case.   However -- I do know, from my own experience how devastating these TKD strikes can be, I am not joking around.  If I had a wife and children to protect, I would be in a different position, but I do not.    I am a TKD man, I have kicks and punches.

I may be overlooking the possibility of a home invasion.  I may not be as concerned as I should be, however, as I said, for me _*personally*_, I want to live without the care of concern of the possibility of a accident.

This may change in the future.  I may purchase a firearm later.  If I do, I may get a glock.  But as for now, no, I am content to show my support by being a member of the NRA.   I can simply use others' rifles and pistols to have a good shooting experience from time to time.


----------



## newGuy12 (May 18, 2008)

Yes, if I do every purchase a firearm, it will be a Glock, most likely a .45 caliber.  I must have handled over 100 weapons today.  The Glock is very ergonomically designed.  It is truly and extension of yourself.   It feels very comfortable, very natural in the hand.

Also, they are very rugged, which I appreciate.   I am very impressed with their pistols.  Oh, there were some others that were nice, don't get me wrong.  The Colt 45 is a classic, right?  But I would still prefer the Glock.  

I was talking to a man today who has quite an extensive collection of guns.  He told me that he once tried to modify a glock to put some kind of different sight assembly on it.  Well, he actually dulled a file trying to accomplish this.  Now THAT'S a rugged finish!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 18, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> No. But I am not well suited to own a firearm. If there were a firearm on these premises, it would be locked down and secured -- tight! This would be to avoid any possibility of an accident. This is not negotiable for me.
> 
> ... for me _*personally*_, I want to live without the care of concern of the possibility of a accident.


 
I carry a loaded gun (on the job and off) any time I'm outside my house.  When I'm in the house, there are at least 3-4 ready for use and I DO live without concern over the possibility of an accident.

Guns do not fire on their own, someone's finger has to pull the trigger.  If your handling procedures are safe, you will never have a problem.

No offense, but it sounds like you have some irrational fear issues.


----------



## newGuy12 (May 18, 2008)

Well, that may be.  I just would always rather be safe than sorry.   I'm getting together with my brother soon -- I  maintain his computer for him,  and he has evidently managed to get infected with some kind of malware.   He has a number of firearms in his house.  

Its one thing to handle a firearm in a trade show, but its another to actually shoot at the target.  I may find a pistol that I like better, once I go to a range and shoot some targets.  I'm too much of a novice to make a decision about which one is best for me. 

There is also the question of ammunition.  The .22 caliber pistols have the advantage of cheaper ammunition, so you can practice more.

In any event, its been an interesting look at what is really a whole culture surrounding this.  If I make it to the speech tomorrow, I'm sure it will be a good one.  I have heard Nugent speak before, and he has my respect.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 18, 2008)

:flammad:When the NRA grows some balls like the JPFO, then maybe I'll rejoin. They have become an organization of compromise. The last straw for me was the last time that I went to buy ammo from a local dealer, that happened to be a NRA state representative for Maryland. He told me that I couldn't buy the ammo unless my personal information was logged into a book that was handed over to the county police monthly. He told me it was mandatory, I told him to piss off. There was not, and there is not, a law on the books in my county, that requires my information to be recorded for ammunition sales. He was doing this at the request of the county police, with whom he had a contract to outfit their department with new handguns. He would sell out the people he represented for financial gain. This same guy was also indicted this year for illegal gun sales and failure to properly log *HUNDREDS* of acquisitions and dispositions into his bound book. This guy is a tool, and deserves what happens to him.

You may ask why am I so bitter over this petty matter? Well, a few years back, when the liberal general assembly was trying to make it impossible to buy a handgun in Maryland, the NRA lobbied that certain provisions of the bill be removed. One of those provisions removed had to do with ammo purchases and ammo logs. We the citizens of Maryland, were told that this was the best that we could hope for. We traded background checks, waiting periods, limits on the quantity and types of handguns that we could buy, for the freedom to purchase whatever ammo we wanted without question. We were f'ed in the A, and told to like it. 

We lost. The NRA didn't help, they still don't help. In my opinion, they have a prejudice against "black" guns, or the so called assault weapons. If the libbers and the extreme left wing of the democrat party were trying to go after the o/u shotgun and the browning A bolt, then they may try and help. But for now, it's renew your membership and be quiet. 

Look at their publications, all you will see are pictures of Wayne La Pierre and others with a o/u shotgun broken over their arms. This tells me they are after a certain segment of the gun owning world... hunters and sporting clays/ trap shooters. They don't want the average guy that owns an SKS to have a say.

Rant over, flame on.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 19, 2008)

The NRA isn't perfect (at least IMO) by a long shot but who else is out there that really accomplishes much...GOA?  JPFO?  They don't have anywhere near the membership, the money, or the "pull" that the NRA does.
While I do not agree with all of the decisions they make, I'm glad we have them and it does seem that they are getting better when it comes to working to protect more than just "grandad's duck-gun."

just my $0.02


----------



## newGuy12 (May 19, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> The NRA isn't perfect (at least IMO) by a long shot but who else is out there that really accomplishes much...GOA?  JPFO?  They don't have anywhere near the membership, the money, or the "pull" that the NRA does.
> While I do not agree with all of the decisions they make, I'm glad we have them and it does seem that they are getting better when it comes to working to protect more than just "grandad's duck-gun."
> 
> just my $0.02


I would tend to agree.  I have no idea who the GOA or JPFO is.  The NRA is a household word.  And believe me, I've seen it, this event was huge.  This was not some ricky-dink little gun show thing, it was a world class event.  Celebrity personalities, politicians, "booth women", interactive displays, the whole nine yards.  Nothing less than top notch marketing (evidently, companies were hoping to get major contracts out of this -- perhaps contracts with governments, who knows).

Man that Glock felt perfect in the hand.  One of the bosses at work told me that it has no external safety, though.  Pity.  

People who are "in the know" about these things should communicate with leaders in the NRA, making their ideas known to them.  The squeaky wheel gets the grease, after all.


----------



## K31 (May 19, 2008)

You need to go here if you are not already a member: www.mdshooters.com



hongkongfooey said:


> :flammad:When the NRA grows some balls like the JPFO, then maybe I'll rejoin. They have become an organization of compromise. The last straw for me was the last time that I went to buy ammo from a local dealer, that happened to be a NRA state representative for Maryland. He told me that I couldn't buy the ammo unless my personal information was logged into a book that was handed over to the county police monthly. He told me it was mandatory, I told him to piss off. There was not, and there is not, a law on the books in my county, that requires my information to be recorded for ammunition sales. He was doing this at the request of the county police, with whom he had a contract to outfit their department with new handguns. He would sell out the people he represented for financial gain. This same guy was also indicted this year for illegal gun sales and failure to properly log *HUNDREDS* of acquisitions and dispositions into his bound book. This guy is a tool, and deserves what happens to him.
> 
> You may ask why am I so bitter over this petty matter? Well, a few years back, when the liberal general assembly was trying to make it impossible to buy a handgun in Maryland, the NRA lobbied that certain provisions of the bill be removed. One of those provisions removed had to do with ammo purchases and ammo logs. We the citizens of Maryland, were told that this was the best that we could hope for. We traded background checks, waiting periods, limits on the quantity and types of handguns that we could buy, for the freedom to purchase whatever ammo we wanted without question. We were f'ed in the A, and told to like it.
> 
> ...


----------

